

The Power Of Instant Approval - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/11/the-power-of-instant-approval.html

======
jamesbressi
While I agree with the observation, instant approval for the iPhone app store
like YouTube for video won't work as long as Apple has restrictions on what
API's can be accessed.

If that wasn't an issue, Apple would be able to rely on the power of the crowd
to weed out apps for them.

~~~
potatolicious
On the contrary - if API access were Apple's only concern, near-instantaneous
approval would certainly be possible. ObjC apps can be disassembled trivially
- and scanning the binary for unauthorized outside calls is simply a matter of
having the right utility.

I'm imagining a system where you submit your app, it gets run through the
security grinder for bad API calls, and you get the green light 5 minutes
later.

------
bilbo0s
Wow.

I thought Fred Wilson thought deeper than that.

Look around you. The women in your life don't show off their apps, they show
off their phones.

